# Fishers of Men Your chance to fish the BassMaster Classic



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Fishers of Men Ohio Division Your chance to fish in the BassMaster Classic

http://www.fomntt.com/team/announce.php?id=92






http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/2015-bassmaster-classic


----------

